# 1987 Hewes Bonefisher rebuild



## dan edwards (Aug 25, 2015)

Stringers #2 and #4 go below the rear platform but I can easily drill into them. What is the best hardener to use to basically petrify the wood which is the last 3 feet of the stringer so I dont hae to remove the rear platform.


----------



## dan edwards (Aug 25, 2015)

I know it has been several months since my last post. I have installed composite stringers and glassed over them.
I have laid 1" starboard for decking which I routed on several sides so that it overlaps and makes it more sturdy. I had to cut the 4x8 sheets in half to make it into the cockpit.

I will add pictures after the weekend.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

following..


----------



## Pro wader (Mar 26, 2018)

Ok, I'm going a long way around the barn here, so bare with me. I'm just a kid from the farm, drinking and typing.

Several years ago i built an FS18. As I understand it, (which I maybe wrong) but your vinyl and ester resins are microscopically porous and water eventually wicks its way through. So when using and ester resin on wood, overtime, the wood rots under the glass.

Epoxy resin however, does not allow moisture to wick through and should be used on wood applications.

As I understand it, epoxy will stick to the ester resins but ester resins will not stick to epoxy. but epoxy is more expensive.

So I'd suggest using epoxy and reglassing the remaining stringer and the new ones you are replacing.


----------



## Pro wader (Mar 26, 2018)

Sorry I just read the original post and not the whole thread. I hope it turns out well.


----------



## dan edwards (Aug 25, 2015)

I filled the boat with foam and laid the deck with 1" starboard. I know it is overkill but well worth it.

I plan on glassing the deck this weekend and then I will be in paint phase.


----------

